# This is too cute!



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

If these havs looked like Pixie, I'd buy this in a split second regardless of certain New Year's resolutions made to quell internet shopping ......
Actually I was close to buying anyway, but I talked myself out of it.
Isn't it such a cute item??!!

Beth and Pixie Puff
http://cgi.ebay.com/Havanese-Dog-Chef-Apron-by-Zeppa-Studios_W0QQitemZ350117916070QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*I like the puppy part*

It isn't clear which one is the apron, the little white dog or the black and white dog?

Adorable water color design of the puppy!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Rikidaisy said:


> It isn't clear which one is the apron, the little white dog or the black and white dog?
> 
> Adorable water color design of the puppy!


The first silver and white hav is what you get. 
The second dog, dark gray and white is a sample of the whole design.
Thank goodness it's not white with tan and sable ears.

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------

